# fasciolatus



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

Has anyone got any futher information on these and does anyone know of anyone who keeps these in the uk at all?I have read a bit on them but could do with a bit more information regarding these.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> Has anyone got any futher information on these and does anyone know of anyone who keeps these in the uk at all?I have read a bit on them but could do with a bit more information regarding these.


I have looked into this a little, Eublepharis m. fasciolatus is a sub species of Eublepharis macularius (Leopard Gecko), one of 5 known. The others are Eublepharis m. macularius, Eublepharis m. montanus, Eublepharis m. afghanicus and Eublepharis m. smithi.

I am unsure of the differences between the sub species though, hopefully someone with more knowledge than me will come along.

Most Leos in the pet trade are a mix of all the sub species, but I know you can still get WC leos.

Wild Caught Bloodline Leopard Geckos For Sale - Awesome Leopard Geckos!

Maybe email Steve and ask him? I know it is the states though.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks hun.i speak to steve quite often so ill drop him a email and ask him.So far from what i have read they all seem to have the small stubby nose,different eyes and the orange spots around the dark spots which seem to be a classic id of them.also the whitish patches around the body.i cant find hardly anyone really who breeds them over here.i have emailed alby also who breeds them as i need him ID a new addition that so far is looking very promicing.its just not like any other gecko i have seen and dont really know much past basics myself on it really...


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pic? :whistling2:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

ill pm some to you later hun as im just off out at the moment.I cant say i know much more about them myself really as i only seem to know about the afgans other then your basics.she was sold to me as a normal but her eyes are different and spotting and from what pics i have seen she looks the same so no idea?hence what drew me to her other then her fitting into a couple of other projects.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

some info and pic's (pics from A&MGecko's) on Fassies ~ Eublepharis macularius fasciolatus - Leopard Gecko Wiki

and some on afghans (pics from A&M's and GekkoGalaksen)
Eublepharis macularius afghanicus - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks for that sleepy.i looked on there before and the head shots matched.see the orange around the spots?and the stumpy nose.thats what shes like and her eyes are the same also.i have dropped steve a email as he actually bred some so he should be able to confirm it.fingers crossed i mite have some very interesting line breeding ahead of me-at worst shes very cute to me lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> thanks for that sleepy.i looked on there before and the head shots matched.see the orange around the spots?and the stumpy nose.thats what shes like and her eyes are the same also.i have dropped steve a email as he actually bred some so he should be able to confirm it.fingers crossed i mite have some very interesting line breeding ahead of me-at worst shes very cute to me lol


no probs ~ I personally prefer the Afghans thanks to my old male


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

afgans are nice but then again it a different sub speices so thats what makes them good.There is a lot of work being done with them and lets face it thats where the bandit came from and thats just one of the things you could unlock.so who knows what else is there.if im right in thinking isnt the fasciolatus where the first line bred snows came from?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> afgans are nice but then again it a different sub speices so thats what makes them good.There is a lot of work being done with them and lets face it thats where the bandit came from and thats just one of the things you could unlock.so who knows what else is there.if im right in thinking isnt the fasciolatus where the first line bred snows came from?


I know at the mo there's a lot of work being done with fascies and various crosses both in the states and europe ... people seem to have gone off of afgans which I feel is a shame


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

SleepyD said:


> I know at the mo there's a lot of work being done with fascies and various crosses both in the states and europe ... people seem to have gone off of afgans which I feel is a shame


your joking aint you?you need to start selling to America then,they would rip your hand off lol.Thing is people are breeding the basic morphs and they only really mean something to breeders that are trying new things or actually know what they are.most people dont even know there is more then one type of leopard gecko.i think its interesting myself as there is so much you could find from these sub species as no one has tried them really but you have to be prepaired to put years into it and not go down the easy route and sell the min you get any results-sadly thats where people fail.i mean no one hardly line breeds but looking at h.i.s.s geckos results,even their bells are so much nicer then what you get over here.its a shame really,it really is.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> your joking aint you?you need to start selling to America then,they would rip your hand off lol.


nope not joking I'm afraid ~ if anything I end up keeping most of Dylans babies as they just don't sell in the UK ..... people just don't want clean no-het WildType's ~ lmao I've got several generations worth from him most for my own projects



> Thing is people are breeding the basic morphs and they only really mean something to breeders that are trying new things or actually know what they are.most people dont even know there is more then one type of leopard gecko.


problem is now ~ and this has been echoed on american forums to a degree ~ you look at most morphs out there now and very few are single/no hets classics anymore ... nearly everything and it's dog has been bred with multi-hets or engima'd :whistling2:



> i think its interesting myself as there is so much you could find from these sub species as no one has tried them really but you have to be prepaired to put years into it and not go down the easy route and sell the min you get any results-sadly thats where people fail.i mean no one hardly line breeds but looking at h.i.s.s geckos results,even their bells are so much nicer then what you get over here.its a shame really,it really is.


I love the sub's and wild-types ~ always have done .. as some will tell you lol ~ and these along with other 'Classics' are my main leo types :2thumb:


----------

